# Aspiring Architectural Photographer



## hatalov (Oct 1, 2015)

Hello All! 

Any architectural photographers out there? I'm hoping that someone can point me towards a good forum that would cater towards architecture photography. If I am already at the right place then please let me know! I would love to post some of my questions here. 

Thanks!


----------



## unpopular (Oct 1, 2015)

This forum will do you well! Lots of old protogs with a very wide range of experience, and lots of good insights both technical and aesthetic.


----------



## Designer (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome!


----------



## hatalov (Oct 2, 2015)

Great, thanks for the response!


----------

